# Cedar Hill Archery - $50 string sets shipped



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Gonna run a special for complete 2 or 3 piece string and cables set for $50.00. Savings of $7 or more depending on the bow. Paypal or money orders are accepted.

Upto 2 colors of your choice. We have all solid colors in 8125 and 452x in stock.

8125 string - #62 center and 3d served
452x cables - 3d or halo served 
2 feet of loop material 
shipped tyd

Turn around time usually is less than a week. Check out this thread for more details. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=518641&highlight=cedar+hill+archery

Please contact me at [email protected] or pm geo1der here on AT with your year make and model, lengths if available and the colors you like.


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

All PM's answered...thanks again!


----------



## slsspark (Aug 16, 2008)

Order sent in.


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks! Email has been replied.

Shoot straight all!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump.....thanks again to all!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Still at 5-7 days building schedule. Thanks again for all the orders. All PM's have been answered.

Shoot straight all!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump :wink:


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks again for the orders. Still shipping out in 3-5 days.


----------



## slsspark (Aug 16, 2008)

Got string yesterday, great quality happy with purchase.


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks again! All PM's answered.


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump :wink:


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Still shipping out in 3-5 days!

Thanks again for all the business and shoot straight all.


----------



## breaknockspeed (Jan 9, 2007)

*Great strings !*

Very fast assembly and shipping. And as always, great product.
Thank you very much.


----------



## chev17 (Sep 6, 2005)

My strings were here in less than a week! Had them put on today and they look and shoot great. I will be ordering from Cedar Hilll again!


----------



## deer_stalker (Mar 4, 2008)

great strings put them on my bow and it shots better than new will use product again fast shipping and great guy to deal with


----------



## rogerds50 (Jul 12, 2007)

*strings*

put the strings on my bow yesterday they are A++++++++++ THANKS ROGER


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

I use cedarhillarchery strings and cables on my bows, A+ strings!!!
Thanks George


----------



## deer_stalker (Mar 4, 2008)

bump


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

Ordered another set, Thanks!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks to all! :wink:


----------



## deer_stalker (Mar 4, 2008)

bump for a great guy


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks again to all.....bump


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump :wink:


----------



## rogerds50 (Jul 12, 2007)

bump


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

installed and tuned on Hoyt Havoc








Thanks!


----------



## CardiacVA (Mar 29, 2007)

PM sent. Thanks.


----------



## CardiacVA (Mar 29, 2007)

Payment Sent. Thanks!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks again to all!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

All PM's have been answered. We are currently at a 5-7 day building schedule. Thanks again to all.

Shoot straight and be safe!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump :wink:


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump :wink:


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump :wink:


----------



## hmthtrfan (Apr 16, 2006)

Got green and black for my General, fast shipping, great price!!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

*current color chart*


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump :wink:


----------



## Top Dog Rick (Aug 2, 2008)

*Great strings and cables*

BUMP FOR GREAT STRINGS AND CABLES !!!!

Thanks George you did my Black max this year !

I am also the one who sold you broadheads this year !



Thanks again Rick !


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump :wink:


----------



## hmthtrfan (Apr 16, 2006)

*Green and Black on General.*


----------



## hmthtrfan (Apr 16, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks again to all!


----------



## hmthtrfan (Apr 16, 2006)

ttt for great string!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks again!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump :shade:


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Hope you all are having a great hunting season. Indoor's is just around the corner!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump :shade:


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks again! bump


----------



## breaknockspeed (Jan 9, 2007)

*Pm*

PM'd ya.


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

breaknockspeed said:


> PM'd ya.


Thanks again! You're package shipped out today.


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump for the day.....:shade:


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump :RockOn:


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump ttt


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

back up ttt


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump....all pm's answered.


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

ttt :shade:


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump ttt


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump....thanks again to all!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks again to all and happy holidays!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump....all PM's answered.


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump for the $50 per set shipped.


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## kw706 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Strings & cables*

George great job Looks great shots better thanks Lloyd


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Turn around time currently at 6 to 7 days. back up ttt


----------



## rhinestone20 (Sep 23, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks again!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump :shade:


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

This offer will stand until Feb 1st. After that we will return to our regularly scheduled program.....thanks!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Geo1der said:


> This offer will stand until Feb 1st. After that we will return to our regularly scheduled program.....thanks!


Please ignore the above post. I have decided that this will be the standard cost to all AT users. If you decide to purchase from me please state that you are an AT member to receive the discounted pricing of $50.00 for 1st class usps shipped complete set. Contact me via PM or email to [email protected] for the details. Thanks again to all who have purchased!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump to the top!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

All PM's answered...thanks again!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

back up to the top!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Bump!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

BUMP :wink:


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

All PM's answered!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump :teeth:


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump :wink:


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump :wink:


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

*Extra Special!*

*****SPECIAL*****
Post #90 and #100 only on this thread and received the same deal for $35.00.
I will PM the winners for the detials of their order.
Thanks again to all of AT for the business.
Shoot straight and have a great day!​


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

So, does that mean I would have to have both posts to win?
Heres 90


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Nope both are seperate......you get the $35.00 for post number 90!
PM's seem to be down at the moment. Please feel free to contact me at [email protected] for the details. If I don't hear from you I will send a PM when they are available.

Still up for grabs is post #100! Thanks again!


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

pm sent. Thanks


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Geo1der said:


> *****SPECIAL*****
> Post #90 and #100 only on this thread and received the same deal for $35.00.
> I will PM the winners for the detials of their order.
> Thanks again to all of AT for the business.
> Shoot straight and have a great day!​


PM returned...thanks!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Bump for the special special!


----------



## Buckem (Jul 13, 2007)

Do you have the Halo serving in any colors?


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Only clear and black halo at the moment.


----------



## jduck1 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Ttt*

TTT for a post closer to #100


----------



## jduck1 (Jan 30, 2004)

*?*

Do you have the specs for a 07' Tomkat?


----------



## jduck1 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Ttt*

Hope this works? #99 or #100?


----------



## jduck1 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Ttt*

#100?


----------



## jduck1 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Tomkat*

#100 Winner or not I am looking for a set to put on my sons Tomkat. What specs do you need from me to make it happen?


----------



## Buckem (Jul 13, 2007)

*Damn, I knew I shoulda...*

And I thought I was playing fair! :sad:Three bumps for $15? I'm still interested in flo green/tan combo. Would Halo be recommended on a Switchback? Just don't want black servings.


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks to all. PM's will be sent shortly.


----------



## Buckem (Jul 13, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks George, PM and Paypal sent. PM me back if you have any questions or need info.:darkbeer:


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks again to all...keep watching and posting as I may decide to make another special any time.


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

bump for some great strings


----------



## HOYT3065 (Sep 18, 2008)

Bump.......pm sent


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

Can't wait until you get the silver back in stock


----------



## HOYT3065 (Sep 18, 2008)

Before Pics.....Stay tuned!!! The green and yellow fuse strings gotta go!!


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Buckem (Jul 13, 2007)

Wondering how the strings are coming along...no rush just anxious!:darkbeer:
Looking forward to getting rid of Zebra strings.


----------



## HOYT3065 (Sep 18, 2008)

Bump for a great guy to deal with!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Buckem said:


> Wondering how the strings are coming along...no rush just anxious!:darkbeer:
> Looking forward to getting rid of Zebra strings.


Shipping out tomorrow.....Thanks again.


----------



## Buckem (Jul 13, 2007)

Can't wait...thanks again for a great deal!


----------



## Buckem (Jul 13, 2007)

Crap:mg:I just remembered something, I PM'd ya. No biggie if it already shipped.


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

payment sent


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Buckem said:


> Crap:mg:I just remembered something, I PM'd ya. No biggie if it already shipped.


Waiting on your reply to ship.

Thanks again to all!!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)




----------



## HOYT3065 (Sep 18, 2008)

bump


----------



## Buckem (Jul 13, 2007)

Geo1der said:


>


:drool::drool::drool:...:set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud:
They look great! I'll be checking my mailbox!!


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

*Can I see mine?*

Just wanted a sneek peek, if you could.


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

easyeriq said:


> Just wanted a sneek peek, if you could.


On the stretching jigs now!


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

looks sweeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

*Special Time Again*

Bump or post on this thread and contact me via PM or email with your bow make/model and your color choice and receive.

2 or 3 piece set - 8125 or 452x
3d served black - Halo optional on cables
Priority Mail shipped
3 ft of matching BCY D Loop Cord

All for $50.00!!
Limited to 10 orders.
Building time varies at the moment we our on a 10 day building schedule.

Colors 8125
red, blue, green, purple, black, white, tan, silver, od green, brown, mtn berry, flo yellow, flo org, flo green, yellow, flo purple

452x
red, blue, green, purple, black, white, tan, silver, od green, mtn berry, flo green, yellow

3d
red, green, black, white, tan, org, flo green

Halo
red, black, white (clear)
​


----------



## archerdan007 (May 8, 2008)

Bump for special


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump


Geo1der said:


> Bump or post on this thread and contact me via PM or email with your bow make/model and your color choice and receive.
> 
> 2 or 3 piece set - 8125 or 452x
> 3d served black - Halo optional on cables
> ...


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump


Geo1der said:


> Bump or post on this thread and contact me via PM or email with your bow make/model and your color choice and receive.
> 
> 2 or 3 piece set - 8125 or 452x
> 3d served black - Halo optional on cables
> ...


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump


Geo1der said:


> Bump or post on this thread and contact me via PM or email with your bow make/model and your color choice and receive.
> 
> 2 or 3 piece set - 8125 or 452x
> 3d served black - Halo optional on cables
> ...


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump


Geo1der said:


> Bump or post on this thread and contact me via PM or email with your bow make/model and your color choice and receive.
> 
> 2 or 3 piece set - 8125 or 452x
> 3d served black - Halo optional on cables
> ...


----------



## Buckem (Jul 13, 2007)

Geo1der said:


> Bump or post on this thread and contact me via PM or email with your bow make/model and your color choice and receive.
> 
> 2 or 3 piece set - 8125 or 452x
> 3d served black - Halo optional on cables
> ...


^^^^page 1 for the special:darkbeer:


----------



## HOYT3065 (Sep 18, 2008)

bump it up


----------



## jduck1 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Can't Wait*

George,

Got the email saying they are on they way. Can't wait and will let you know when they arrive. Thanks for the deal and ordering a color just for me :shade:

Will post when they arrive.

Thanks and bump it up!!


----------



## HOYT3065 (Sep 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mudvr1212 (Jan 18, 2006)

*Lets*

Get a buuuummmmp


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

*pics*

Yellow/Green - Green served - Clear Halo Cable








Tri Color - Black/Red/Silver - Halo 








Green/Silver








Od Green/Tan - Black Halo cables - Green served string








Black/Red








Mt Berry/Silver - Clear Halo


----------



## HOYT3065 (Sep 18, 2008)

Those are gonna look awesome on the 737!!.. Can't wait to get 'em on!!!


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

bump,they look great,thanks again


----------



## Buckem (Jul 13, 2007)

Received the strings yesterday, they look great. Hopefully get them on this weekend and try and post a pic. Thanks!


----------



## kirbster (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey George, need to talk to ya about a set for my A7

Bump


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

TTT, hope to see them tomorrow.


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

kirbster said:


> Hey George, need to talk to ya about a set for my A7
> 
> Bump


Let me know when you are ready bud.....thanks!


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

bttt


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Still on special!!


Geo1der said:


> Bump or post on this thread and contact me via PM or email with your bow make/model and your color choice and receive.
> 
> 2 or 3 piece set - 8125 or 452x
> 3d served black - Halo optional on cables
> ...


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump


Geo1der said:


> Bump or post on this thread and contact me via PM or email with your bow make/model and your color choice and receive.
> 
> 2 or 3 piece set - 8125 or 452x
> 3d served black - Halo optional on cables
> ...


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

Got them today in the mail. Five days in the mail. Get them on in a few days. They look great, thanks.


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## HOYT3065 (Sep 18, 2008)

Got mine today as well!.. Hope to get them on tomorrow, pics on the way!


----------



## mudvr1212 (Jan 18, 2006)

*...*

BUMP

Hey how are mine looking!?

Can't wait to get them!


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

Good looking strings.


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Getting close on the list to be on the jigs. Should be a day or so!


mudvr1212 said:


> BUMP
> 
> Hey how are mine looking!?
> 
> Can't wait to get them!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

*some pics*


----------



## mudvr1212 (Jan 18, 2006)

*...*

First Page BUMP


----------



## mudvr1212 (Jan 18, 2006)

*...*

Ttt


----------



## HOYT3065 (Sep 18, 2008)

The Strings went on Yesterday!!!! Fit like a charm, and look awesome! I will get some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## jduck1 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Great Guy*

Order sets from George. Great guy, great communication, great product. George does a great job and goes above and beyond what he needs to do for his customers. 

Keep up the good work and I will be back for more. Thank you!

Jeff


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

jduck1 said:


> Order sets from George. Great guy, great communication, great product. George does a great job and goes above and beyond what he needs to do for his customers.
> 
> Keep up the good work and I will be back for more. Thank you!
> 
> Jeff


Thanks Jeff. I appreciate the business and kind words.


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

:teeth: This is working so good with no confusion. Gonna keep it rolling.



Geo1der said:


> Bump or post on this thread and contact me via PM or email with your bow make/model and your color choice and receive.
> 
> 2 or 3 piece set - 8125 or 452x
> 3d served black - Halo optional on cables
> ...


----------



## mudvr1212 (Jan 18, 2006)

*My string and cables*

These are on my Elite Extreme XL!

Got them Monday. Installed them and ran about 75 arrows thru. The string went on without ANY tuning. I'm shooting bullet holes. Tiller and Brace Height are EXACT!!!

That's my custom Limb Driver I made on Sunday...George, I gave you a plug in my D.I.Y. post about it.



















Thank you again Cedar Hill!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

mudvr1212 - Thanks!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

:shade:


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

*pics*

Click on the pic below to goto photobucket slide show. Thanks again to all!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Happy Easter!


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

Happy Easter, pm sent!


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks, payment sent!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks again to all!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

:wink:


Geo1der said:


> Bump or post on this thread and contact me via PM or email with your bow make/model and your color choice and receive.
> 
> 2 or 3 piece set - 8125 or 452x
> 3d served black - Halo optional on cables
> ...


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

It's looking like this will be my last day on AT. Special is on sale for $45.00 if you contact me by 4/17/09 at midnight. 

Thanks again for all the business!!

Shoot straight all!!


----------



## ocn (Sep 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## jaydub (May 16, 2008)

*post*

George,

Why is this your last day on a.t.?


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Thread will be put in the manufacturer's area. Thanks again to all!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

This thread will be put in the manufacturers area in a couple of days. Thanks again to all!


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*string maker bump*

keep your head up bro it will all work out in the end Im sure but heres a bump for you


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump :wink:


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

As of tomorrow this thread will be located in the Manufacture section. Thanks again to all and shoot straight!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

bump


Geo1der said:


> Click on the pic below to goto photobucket slide show. Thanks again to all!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks again to all!


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

ttt pm sent


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## shaft-slinger (Jan 11, 2007)

*String and cables*

Great string snd cables


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks again to all!


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

George - great job on building strings for my Mathews Q2 !! I will send all my business your way from now on. Superb craftsmanship at a great price!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

DTales said:


> George - great job on building strings for my Mathews Q2 !! I will send all my business your way from now on. Superb craftsmanship at a great price!


Thanks! Shoot straight.


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

up top for best strings ever used


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks again to all for the orders!


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mathewsguy (Apr 10, 2009)

Got mine in today thank you very much for the rush on them.


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

back up to the top!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

Bump for the $50.00 set of strings, shipped priority mail with 3 feet of loop!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

All PM's answered....thanks again!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

back up to the top!


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

:rockband:


----------



## gashogford (Feb 3, 2006)

Great price on your string sets, but I was a little disappointed with the problem on single cam bows. My Switchback started to separate the the serving after about 500 shots. For about 1 1/4" it's pretty much bare string. Your response was that all single cams do that to your strings. I wish you would of told me that.


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

gashogford said:


> Great price on your string sets, but I was a little disappointed with the problem on single cam bows. My Switchback started to separate the the serving after about 500 shots. For about 1 1/4" it's pretty much bare string. Your response was that all single cams do that to your strings. I wish you would of told me that.


I believe I tried to justify the situation...offering you to email me pics of the problem area even though you stated it was well over a year that you had been shooting them. Seemed alittle funny to me that you didn't contact me sooner if there was a problem. All I asked for was pictures and I was going to replace the cable with Halo in the problem area. Simple solution but it's been about a month now and I haven't received the pics. You have to understand that we can't just replace every string or cable without a little bit of varification of the problem. Don't believe I said all single cams do that to my strings. If this were the case I wouldn't be in business. Thanks for the post on my thread and not responding to my email. 

We try to have the best customer service. I'm an honest guy just trying to help fellow archers out. Problems will arise because nobody is perfect. 

Thanks again to all for the business.....shoot straight all!!


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

ive had 7 sets of strings from goerge all single cam bowsAND NEVER ONCE A PROBLEM this is the best string ive ever used and all on mathews.if iwas to have one old goerge would take care of it,hell i had a shoot to go to and the man overnighted me a set,thats custermer care for ya,talk to the guy,THREW PM OR PHONE,and he will take good care of ya bud.
pm sent on a nother set.


----------



## ace7038 (May 27, 2007)

I must have at least 1500 shots on my switchback strings (George made them and I have had no problems with them at all.


----------



## Geo1der (Mar 14, 2005)

PM's answered....thanks again to all!


----------



## gashogford (Feb 3, 2006)

gashogford said:


> great price on your string sets, but i was a little disappointed with the problem on single cam bows. My switchback started to separate the the serving after about 500 shots. For about 1 1/4" it's pretty much bare string. Your response was that all single cams do that to your strings. I wish you would of told me that.


[/attach]


----------



## gashogford (Feb 3, 2006)

gashogford said:


> [/attach]


Mod's please delete my posting here!!


----------



## gashogford (Feb 3, 2006)

gashogford said:


> [/attach]


New cable on the way, thanks


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 27, 2009)

Strings/cables still available?


----------

